# EOS-1D X Firmware Version 2.0.3 Released



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15474"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15474">Tweet</a></div>
Canon has released a firmware update for the EOS-1D X Digital SLR Camera.</p>
<p><b>Details</b></p>
<ol>
<li>Auto focusing performance under low-light conditions has been enhanced when performing focusing before shooting in AI Servo AF mode. The enhancement comes from the improvement in tracking capability for the first image in the low-light conditions.</li>
<li>The number of release parameters settings for the “AI Servo AF 2nd image priority” AF function has been increased to enable improved AF tracking in low light or maintain consistent high frames rates during continuous shooting.</li>
<li>The number of parameters for acceleration/deceleration tracking in the AF Configuration Tool will has been increased.</li>
<li>Exposure compensation can be performed when using manual exposure and ISO Auto.</li>
<li>The minimum shutter speed limit for ISO Auto has been increased with shutter speeds up to 1/8000.</li>
<li>A new function to keep the exposure constant by altering the ISO or shutter speed in manual exposure, when the aperture value changes when zooming or changing lenses has been added.</li>
<li>A new option has been added to orientation linked AF point to enable only the AF point to switch as you change orientation rather than both AF point/ AF area settings</li>
<li>A new option to continue to use the previously manually selected AF point as the initial starting AF point when switching to 61-point automatic selection has been added.</li>
<li>New customization of the Exposure metering and AF controls has been added for more flexibility.</li>
<li>The number of possibilities for controls to switch between one-shot AF and AI Servo AF using custom controls has been increased.</li>
<li>A function has been added to allow the playback and review of protected images only.</li>
<li>A phenomenon has been fixed in which the white balance may be disturbed by the timing of the shutter release when the drive mode is single shooting and a flash (E-TTL)is used.</li>
</ol>
<p>Firmware Version 2.0.3 is for cameras with firmware Version 1.2.4 or earlier. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 2.0.3, it is not necessary to update the firmware. When updating the firmware of your camera, please first review the instructions thoroughly before you download the firmware.</p>
<p><b>Notes:</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Once the EOS-1D X camera is updated to Version 2.0.3, it cannot be restored to a previous firmware version (Version 1.0.2 through 1.2.4).</li>
<li>It is recommended that the latest application software be used, once the EOS-1D X is updated to the new Firmware Version 2.0.3 from older firmware (Versions 1.0.2 through 1.2.4). Certain previous versions of these applications do not support functions which are added by the new firmware. You can download the latest application software from our Web site.</li>
<li>Accompanying the enhancements to the functions, the instruction manual has also been revised. Users are asked to download both the latest firmware and the instruction manual. You can download the <a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_x#BrochuresAndManuals" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">latest instruction manual</a> from our Web site.</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_x#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Download Firmware Version 2.0.3 for the EOS 1DX</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## emko (Jan 9, 2014)

i always wanted this for 5d mark iii 

A new function to keep the exposure constant by altering the ISO or shutter speed in manual exposure, when the aperture value changes when zooming or changing lenses has been added.

cant use Manual with 100-400L since the aperture changes while zooming.


----------



## duydaniel (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope we will get something like this in the 5D3 ?


----------



## sanj (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## cervantes (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't believe they finally did it!!! Especially #4 was on the wishlist of so many photographers including myself! I WANT THIS FOR MY 5D3 PLEEEEEEEEEASE!


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, I have installed it.

Now I just have to hope they do not issue an emergency notice to tell people not to install it yet as they just discovered a few major problems. 

Haha, all well so far - mind you it would be, it has just been sat on my desk!


----------



## captainkanji (Jan 9, 2014)

I wonder if this new firmware causes the battery communication error with 3rd party batteries like the new 5d3 one did. Of course, If I could afford the 1dx, I wouldn't buy 3rd party batteries


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a dark spot I have used as a test point for lowlight AF, nothing hitech, but nothing has locked there except the 5d2, 1dx wouldn't lock with 4 point, now it locks VERY quickly with single point only on. I can't wait to put this to good use, wow, what a difference!


----------



## WillThompson (Jan 9, 2014)

I see it took 4 tries to get it ready for the masses, v2.0, 2.01, 2.02, & now v2.03!


----------



## DanielW (Jan 9, 2014)

Great! Now all I need is 7000 dollars.


----------



## messus (Jan 9, 2014)

Still no clean HDMI. That's it!! I am selling this overpriced camera! Nikon D4s next! ARROGANT Canon!

And please consider this Canon: Not all who own the 1DX are sports idiots or ornithologists, some just want the best possible low light performance for their creative work!

I work and shoot in the dark (video and stills). And the 1DX has one stop ISO advantage over the 5D Mark III, and has way less color banding when lifting shadows than the 5D Mark III. But after Canon gave the 5D Mark III clean HDMI the advantage is less than before on video.It is certainly possible to give the 1DX clean HDMI, since the 1DC hast it. But Canon finds it more convenient to force me into selling my house to buy the 1DC, than to give the 1DX the same features as the Nikon D4 !!!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2014)

messus said:


> Still no clean HDMI. That's it!! I am selling this overpriced camera! Nikon D4s next! ARROGANT Canon!
> 
> And please consider this Canon: Not all who own the 1DX are sports idiots or ornithologists, some just want the best possible low light performance for their creative work!
> 
> I work and shoot in the dark (video and stills). And the 1DX has one stop ISO advantage over the 5D Mark III, and has way less color banding when lifting shadows than the 5D Mark III. But after Canon gave the 5D Mark III clean HDMI the advantage is less than before on video.It is certainly possible to give the 1DX clean HDMI, since the 1DC hast it. But Canon finds it more convenient to force me into selling my house to buy the 1DC, than to give the 1DX the same features as the Nikon D4 !!!



Why did you put "idiots" behind sports?


----------



## candyman (Jan 9, 2014)

wow, this is a real firmware update!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2014)

I wish one of the front M.fn buttons could be used as a EC button in M, I already use the SET button as my playback/Zoom/flip through images button and never touch the actual play and zoom buttons. Made the new function a C# as a workaround, nice feature .


----------



## tron (Jan 9, 2014)

Viggo said:


> messus said:
> 
> 
> > Still no clean HDMI. That's it!! I am selling this overpriced camera! Nikon D4s next! ARROGANT Canon!
> ...


Good question. I am not into sports or birds photography and even so I did not like this statement...


----------



## tron (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice firmware update. Now I hope we, Canon 5D3 owners get a minimum shutter speed update for Auto ISO in the next firmware release... (plus Exp compensation...)


----------



## candyman (Jan 9, 2014)

tron said:


> Nice firmware update. Now I hope we, Canon 5D3 owners get a minimum shutter speed update for Auto ISO in the next firmware release... (plus Exp compensation...)




+1
Love to have the exp compenstation


----------



## tron (Jan 9, 2014)

candyman said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice firmware update. Now I hope we, Canon 5D3 owners get a minimum shutter speed update for Auto ISO in the next firmware release... (plus Exp compensation...)
> ...


Indeed, even with 1/250 max speed, the exp compensation for auto iso would come in handy. (I use often +1/3 or +2/3)


----------



## madmailman (Jan 9, 2014)

Viggo said:


> messus said:
> 
> 
> > Still no clean HDMI. That's it!! I am selling this overpriced camera! Nikon D4s next! ARROGANT Canon!
> ...


Probably left out a comma. I don't shoot birds or sports or idiots either.


----------



## Dick (Jan 9, 2014)

Exposure compensation in M mode... Need this for 5D3. 

I shoot around 90% in M mode and this has been a huge problem. Of course one can quickly bump the ISO up or down, but then it's not suitable for the next shot anymore and going back to auto ISO is not that fast.


----------



## tron (Jan 9, 2014)

madmailman said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > messus said:
> ...


Even a comma does not explain things. People may be idiots or ornithologists but they cannot be ... sports... ;D


----------



## tron (Jan 9, 2014)

Dick said:


> Exposure compensation in M mode... Need this for 5D3.


It would make Auto ISO really useful :-\


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 9, 2014)

Does Magic Lantern still work after the update?


----------



## viggen61 (Jan 9, 2014)

Cool update, Canon! 8)

Now why was I waiting for the 7DII? 

Oh, right, not having the extra $3,500...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> Does Magic Lantern still work after the update?



Did it ever work with the 1dx?


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Jan 9, 2014)

I also would love exposure compensation in M mode, although I only have the 6D so would love to see it trickle all the way down there. I would be very happy to see it in the 5DIII and next generation for when I eventually upgrade.


----------



## Chris Burch (Jan 9, 2014)

This would have REALLY helped to have last week when I was shooting an outdoor wedding basically in total darkness...on New Year's Eve...when it was 32 degrees outside. AI Servo was pretty much useless on locking onto the walking couples. I had to use one shot (with focus assist) and walk backwards with them to get clean shots. This update might not have improved it enough, but any boost would have helped.


----------



## florian (Jan 9, 2014)

I just hope they will put this into the 1D C soon too. I hope I don´t have to wait too long before I can send it in for the update.
Sadly with 1D C you can´t download and install it yourself.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2014)

florian said:


> I just hope they will put this into the 1D C soon too. I hope I don´t have to wait too long before I can send it in for the update.
> Sadly with 1D C you can´t download and install it yourself.



That's a very good point, why didn't it come for both at the same time ? Perhaps it will come with new video related stuff and that takes some more time?

I hope for the 1dc owners that they get to enjoy this upgrade shortly.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 9, 2014)

nice firmware update...i'm happy.

question...does anyone know if you can customize the 1dx to delete the most recent MULTIPLE shots taken?

for example, if i shoot a quick burst of 10 shots, and then do a quick review and notice that nothing looked good....can i set a button to immediately delete the last 5 or 10 shots?

when i work a game, i like to review and delete in the field while the action is stopped so that i only bring 100 or 200 shots to my laptop versus 500 or more.


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2014)

That looks like a good update! I am wishing for #4 at least in the next upgrade for the 5D3.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2014)

Northstar said:


> nice firmware update...i'm happy.
> 
> question...does anyone know if you can customize the 1dx to delete the most recent MULTIPLE shots taken?
> 
> ...



You can add Erase Images to My Menu, it takes the time of
Selecting, or you can do what I do; Protect all images you like and when you you're done shooting press Erase All, and it leaves only the protected images.


----------



## Harv (Jan 9, 2014)

messus said:


> Still no clean HDMI. That's it!! I am selling this overpriced camera! Nikon D4s next! ARROGANT Canon!
> 
> And please consider this Canon: Not all who own the 1DX are sports idiots or ornithologists, some just want the best possible low light performance for their creative work!
> 
> I work and shoot in the dark (video and stills). And the 1DX has one stop ISO advantage over the 5D Mark III, and has way less color banding when lifting shadows than the 5D Mark III. But after Canon gave the 5D Mark III clean HDMI the advantage is less than before on video.It is certainly possible to give the 1DX clean HDMI, since the 1DC hast it. But Canon finds it more convenient to force me into selling my house to buy the 1DC, than to give the 1DX the same features as the Nikon D4 !!!



Enjoy your D4s.

Regards,
One of the sports idiots and ornithologists.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 9, 2014)

Dick said:


> Exposure compensation in M mode... Need this for 5D3.
> 
> I shoot around 90% in M mode and this has been a huge problem. Of course one can quickly bump the ISO up or down, but then it's not suitable for the next shot anymore and going back to auto ISO is not that fast.



Hmm I reprogrammed the set button on back to enabled ISO change. Just press the set button and rotate the top scroll wheel. Instant exposure compensation.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 9, 2014)

tron said:


> madmailman said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Of course they can! For example: "be a sport, don't make offensive remarks unnecessarily!"


----------



## Ripley (Jan 9, 2014)

I would LOVE to have #4 on my 5Diii, it's one of only two complaints I have about that camera.

Come on Canon, exposure compensation when using manual exposure and ISO Auto on the 5Diii!


----------



## kozakm (Jan 9, 2014)

Ripley said:


> Come on Canon, exposure compensation when using manual exposure and ISO Auto on the 5Diii!



It's a great feature, however I don't find any of the two options how to set exposure compensation suitable for me... :-\


----------



## eml58 (Jan 9, 2014)

Harv said:


> messus said:
> 
> 
> > Still no clean HDMI. That's it!! I am selling this overpriced camera! Nikon D4s next! ARROGANT Canon!
> ...



I think his issue is, as he says in his post, "I work & shoot in the dark", probably needs to turn the lights on from time to time, makes a world of difference to your perspective, makes everything....I don't know...clearer ??

But it's good news for some prospective 1Dx owner, chance to pick up one of those overpriced pieces of junk 1Dx thingies 2nd hand.


----------



## Colin Southern (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey folks,

Great that we finally have EC in Manual/Auto-ISO mode, but has anyone figured out how to actually dial it in?

Index wheel & QCD change Speed and Aperture, so I'm deducing that it's another button like M.Fn, but I can't get anything to work.

Any idea anyone?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2014)

Colin Southern said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Great that we finally have EC in Manual/Auto-ISO mode, but has anyone figured out how to actually dial it in?
> 
> ...



Go to Custom Controls in menu 5 and choose SET button to the last option, ev symbol plus arrow down . Then to use it hold the set button and scroll the top wheel


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jan 9, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Colin Southern said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks,
> ...



Brilliant, I had the same query when I updated a 5 or 6 hours ago!


----------



## Colin Southern (Jan 10, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Colin Southern said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks,
> ...



Thanks Viggo,

I did some more research and found the same thing in an updated PDF user manual they've released.


----------



## steliosk (Jan 10, 2014)

a new firmware update for 5D3 is needed too..


----------



## wopbv4 (Jan 10, 2014)

After I installed the new frimaware, I quickly went to my local bird spot. It was at sunset and the light was dropping fast.
Auto iso with exposure compensation works as it should. I have been waiting for this and it finally is here.
Furthermore, I notice a lot better AF in low light, I ended up shooting at 8000 iso, and AF is a lot better then before


----------



## Viggo (Jan 10, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> After I installed the new frimaware, I quickly went to my local bird spot. It was at sunset and the light was dropping fast.
> Auto iso with exposure compensation works as it should. I have been waiting for this and it finally is here.
> Furthermore, I notice a lot better AF in low light, I ended up shooting at 8000 iso, and AF is a lot better then before



+100 on that. I have had huge problems with my kids in lower light, their faces is always the spot with the least contrast, and with big, thick clothes with very bright colors and beanies now makes it even more difficult, but now, wow! It just locks in the light just before dawn without any problems at all, and the tracking is superb! This is by far the best firmware update I have ever tried on a Canon. Love it!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 10, 2014)

Is there potentially any way to have AF point-linked spot metering on 5DIII via firmware or is it strictly a hardware thing? Just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## kozakm (Jan 10, 2014)

Because 5D III uses different metering sensor from 1DX, it could be a matter of hardware. Plus from what I remember, this feature was always 1D line only...


----------



## pvk (Jan 10, 2014)

Viggo said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > Does Magic Lantern still work after the update?
> ...



Doctor: After your hand operation you will even be able to play the piano! Patient: Great, I could not do that before!


----------



## tron (Jan 10, 2014)

pvk said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > danski0224 said:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Northstar (Jan 10, 2014)

tron said:


> pvk said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...




Lol..Tron, an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## messus (Jan 10, 2014)

Viggo said:


> messus said:
> 
> 
> > Still no clean HDMI. That's it!! I am selling this overpriced camera! Nikon D4s next! ARROGANT Canon!
> ...



Sorry about my bad choice of words, and sorry for my bad english, my main language is not english.
Certainly did not mean to offend anyone, in my frustration I was just mentioning the two main categories for which some believe the 1DX is intended for. My choice of words may have been "childish", in my frustration. But I have to say, some of the answers given me are just as "childish", maybe I deserved that. But I have to say I am amazed how brand loyal some can be, rather than being loyal to the technology that are possible, some are more loyal to their choice of brand! 

I know there are a lot of hardcore still-photographers out there that could not care less if your camera could do video or not. Still, it is a fact, that todays DSLRS are not only being bought and used for still photography. Video on DSLR has brough new amazing creative oportunites. And we are all looking to get the most "bang for our bucks".

Remember when the 1DX was introduced? The first commercial story was aobut these ice climbers who filmed with their 1DX. Like it or not, the 1DX is supposed to be able to do video as well. Professional video.

And believe it or not, I also do some photography of birds, whales, and events where the 1DX is excellent. However, the fact is that the main competing product to the 1DX is the Nikon D4. The Nikon D4 has virtually the same photographic capabilites as the 1DX, and it also has clean uncompressed video, the 1DX does not, and the 1DX is even priced higher! And the reason is not because the 1DX can't have clean HDMI, it is because Canon does not want it to have it, because they want you to protect their video department from cannibalization, and they want you to splash out USD$14,000 on the 1DC. (Remember when Canon said that it was impossible for the 5D Mark III to get clean HDMI video?) This arrogant behaviour of Canon is what makes me angry and frustrated. Obviously, since I have invested heavly in Canon over the years, in both bodies and glass.

Yeah I know the 5D Mark III is more aimed at the HDSLR user. But my initial point was, and still is, the 1DX has a far superior sensor to the 5D Mark III (I know since I have them both). And working in the dark makes the 1DX far superior with less noise, particularly less color noise, and less color banding in the shadows when lifiting shadows. When the 5D Mark III was upgraded with clean uncompressed video you got much more control over the quality of post processing and compression is in your own hands. You should not have to pay an extra USD$7000 just to get the clean HDMI video (1DC), when the Nikon D4 which is priced lower than the 1DX has clean HDMI.

I think it is disrespectfull of Canon to offer clean uncompress HDMI to the 5D Mark III after preassure from their customers (the 5D Mark III did not initially have clean HDMI video), but not to the much more expensive 1DX, even when a large group of CPS 1DX users are asking for the same.

In the end, Canon's goal of protecting their video department, and their greedy arrogant behaviour, could prove to be their downfall. Nikon will continue to improve their HDSLRS, and that's why I am eagerly awaiting the D4s. Some say it will get 4K video. A loose rumor, but who knows, it is already possible to shoot short bursts of 4K RAW video on the Nikon 1 mirrorless compact. 

Please people, stop being so unconditional brand loyal. Start demanding bang for your bucks from Canon!!

Have you forgotten the red-dot-blinking-follow-focus-AF-issue with the 1DX? Still annoys me why that focus point can not be illuminated constantly rather than blink!


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jan 18, 2014)

anybody got issues with the MANUAL MODE Av Value - I cant change it. 

but when I move to C1 or Av Mode - I can.

I reset all my settings to default. Same Issue.


----------



## Hendrik (Jan 20, 2014)

Viggo said:


> I have a dark spot I have used as a test point for lowlight AF, nothing hitech, but nothing has locked there except the 5d2, 1dx wouldn't lock with 4 point, now it locks VERY quickly with single point only on. I can't wait to put this to good use, wow, what a difference!



Hi Viggo, I've just upgraded to 2.0.3. With the 24-70f2.8II reliably focussing at 4 ... 5 Lux = 5 s, f2.8, ISO100 in one shot mode, with 1.2.4 approx. 2 Lux more needed to achieve focussing lock on a low contrast object. 
I'm looking for more practical test will follow at the weekend.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 21, 2014)

I just upgraded both bodies to 2.0.3. I will have a lot of testing coming up, with basketball on Thursday, indoor track on Friday, and more basketball and indoor track next week. I haven't shot a lot of winter sports yet, but the schedule is fairly full from now until March 1-2.


----------



## OldBloke (Jan 21, 2014)

@Bernie, Canon Shooter
Just tried M mode & no problems .... just confirm you have power switch at ON, not LOCK ?


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jan 21, 2014)

YES - I tried that and double checked everything.

in fact - everything was fine - until I attached my 580EX II and that's when I noticed the Av on M mode issue.

Also, the LOCK icon would show if it was on LOCK - I tested that as well.

Also, on C1 mode, everything is fine

but in M mode - the Av got stuck, now, the Av works but the Shutter is stuck and now both the quick dial and knob changes Av value.

I think my 1DX got a bug  on M mode

so now, Im using C1 instead (everything works fine on C1 mode)

I also removed the battery, lenses, flash and reset all settings.






OldBloke said:


> @Bernie, Canon Shooter
> Just tried M mode & no problems .... just confirm you have power switch at ON, not LOCK ?


----------



## Northstar (Jan 22, 2014)

i've upgraded to the new firmware and everything is fine on my 1dx....i've shot two indoor sport events without any problems. 

fwiw...i don't notice much difference for my use.


----------



## Gino (Feb 23, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be very much feedback about the new firmware update, so I'm curious to know if the 1DX owners are noticing much of an improvement with autofocus in low light conditions with the new firmware update...or noticing any improvements at all for that matter?

thanks


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 23, 2014)

Gino said:


> There doesn't seem to be very much feedback about the new firmware update, so I'm curious to know if the 1DX owners are noticing much of an improvement with autofocus in low light conditions with the new firmware update...or noticing any improvements at all for that matter?
> 
> thanks



To be honest they are some important enhancements, but the AF system is quite complicated, and while I do appreciate some of the changes that make it easier to move around, it really is business as normal. I get the impression that the improvements are all genuine, but it is difficult to notice the changes, especially as it has been now a month or so since it was released and I can't really remember what it was like before, I just know it worked.


----------



## apersson850 (Feb 23, 2014)

Bennie_CanonShooter said:


> but in M mode - the Av got stuck, now, the Av works but the Shutter is stuck and now both the quick dial and knob changes Av value.


You are aware of that it's possible to program certain cameras, like the 7D and 1DX, to have shutter speed on both dials or aperture on both dials, in M mode?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 23, 2014)

Gino said:


> There doesn't seem to be very much feedback about the new firmware update, so I'm curious to know if the 1DX owners are noticing much of an improvement with autofocus in low light conditions with the new firmware update...or noticing any improvements at all for that matter?
> 
> thanks



Shot a lot of low light sports so far from my last post. I haven't noticed anything at all or any difference. My hit rate isn't higher and I'm not tracking anything better.


----------

